# Farmer Builds 50-Foot Tall Snowman In Central MN



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/02/28/photo-farmer-builds-50-foot-tall-snowman-in-central-mn/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

moose, is that getting close to you or is it close to stack em up?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta be closer to me. Within 45 minutes. I have only driven through Foley maybe once but their locker is well known. Some of the best bacon around.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a theory of mine that boys mature normally until puberty, then we go into something like reverse dog years, where we mature one year for every seven.

That's why you see forty and fifty somethings buying red corvettes, Harley Davidson motorcycles, breaking a leg sliding into third base in a church league softball game, and >>>>>> building 50 ft snowmen.

We can't help it ladies, we never grow up. LOL


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> We can't help it ladies, we never grow up.


"Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional" ....and I refuse!!


----------

